# tempory home needed please



## ashstep (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello all, and thank you for taking time to read my ad.

I have 3 cats and need to find a nice warm loving home for them for just 4 wks as im moving out of my home and unfortunatley my new house will not be available until April 1st. My cats are all very loving, two females and one male who are housecats.

I will supply all food and litter along with some money for your efforts and kindness.

Anyone who can help would be a big friend for life.


basingstoke......hampshire or surrey area please please


Can send photos or a video of them if you like

Ashley xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Would Oxfordshire be any use for you.

I do have kittens due this week but they are in the lounge.

Happy to help if its not for too long.


----------



## ashstep (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi Cat...

hmmm i think you would remember two of them, you looked after maisy and histler when mischiief my male got knocked over last year, he has made an unbelievable recovery now and you would never know.....

Ashley


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi Ashley,

Well I never forget a cat, or cats in this case.

Glad your boy is better now as I know you was extremely worried about him.

Well my offer is always open and you know where I am if you need me. xx


----------



## ashstep (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi Kat

well if your sure you dont mind, then i would need help upto the april first from possibly this saturday if that is ok with you. Moving into a new flat as resigned from my job but flat not available until april.

I think i still have your number so will give you a bell tonight if that is ok x x x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

That's fine and yes I am happy to help.

Call me tomorrow as I am just off to bed, if you need my number let me know.


----------



## ashstep (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi....

my number is if you text me your number x x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Have your number now, can you ask or remove it from the forum please.


----------

